# Dispositivos ahorradores de energia electrica



## metalweb (May 15, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, he estado leyendo algunos post, y uno que me parecio muy interesante fue el de construir un dispositivo ahorrador de electricidad, lastima que debido a ciertos comentarios, el moderador decidio cerrarlo, espero no inculmplir con ningun regalmento, pero es que ahora se estan poniendo más de moda esos dichosos aparatos, recien vinieron a mi negocio a ofrecerme uno y me garantizaba que si funcionaba y que esta permitido por la CFE, son de los que ofrecen en mercadolibre y casi estuve tentado a comprarlo, pero primero quize consultaro con los verdaderos expertos y por eso estoy aqui.

¿ustedes que opinan? ¿conocen o han utilizado alguno de esos aparatos? ¿en realidad funcionan? se que las empresas utilizan unos dispositivos para tal efecto, pero son unos moustros y ademas son carisimos. 

aca les dejo los links para que vean a cuales me refiero:

este es el que me ofrecieron:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-28840783-_JM_

y este es otro que vi ahí en mercadolibre

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-28843728-_JM_

como ven?


----------



## luisgrillo (May 16, 2009)

esas cajas no son ahorradoras, son uns filtros de señales parasitas en la red.
estan constituidos por unos 4 capacitors y 2 bobinas de autoinduccion las que asen el filtro EMI.
que no te engañen amigo. 
Si te fijas no hay garantia de estos equipos por que saben que cuando los vendan no funcionaran mas que para filtrar señales paracitas.

uno dice :
"Garantía: 365 dias sobre cualquier defecto del producto "

cuanquier defecto, golepado, rayado o cosas asi, no por que no ahorra


----------



## metalweb (May 16, 2009)

entonces no sirven de nada, o solo son simples reguladores o filtros?

es decir no representan ningun ahorro?


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2009)

mientras leo escribo, veran que al final va lo tecnico y lo logico y con esto creo sacar de dudas a cualquiera.

en el enlace que ponen de mercadolibre hay una pregunta y respuesta destacable, por que se vende cada aparato a 180 $ y lo escrito por si mañana se pierde el enlace:

Pregunta:
Hola. cuanto es lo menos por 5 ahorradores? 
Respuesta Que te parece en 1000p esto ya incluye el envío.

todo un capo el vendedor para las cuentas y para las ofertas     

PRIMERO:
cualquier aparato que engañe al medidor es una estafa a las compañias , fraude, les guste, les quepa o les inche.
en mi opinion ELLOS son ladrones, me refiero a los gobiernos y las compañias , pero eso es tema de charla de cafe.
si una empresa fabrica un equipo que de verdad defrauda a las compañias , estas le caen encima y le rompen el tuke .
si una empresa fabrica esto que no hace  nada, que es un verso , nadie le cae encima.
defensa al consumidor es un chiste.
proteccion al ciudadano una risa.

entonces lo mas inteligente es fabricar aparatos para "pescar ingenuos", ah.y en internet , que .........."anda a pescarlos "    .

miren, la cosa es asi, si mañana HITACHI se pone a vender en TV estufas electricas "con ahorrador" ...todo el mundo les compra.
o PANASONIC se ponen a vender aires acondicionados con ahorrador.
copan el mercado, se llenan de plata ..

pero esas grandes empresas NO pueden estafar ni a las empresas de electricidad ni a sus clientes, por que tienen un prestigio, es por eso que no lo hacen.

POR OTRO LADO ; le sparece que un circuito que permita hacer funcionar una estufa electrica de 2000W y solo consuma menos de la mitad, o sea menos de 1000 W estaria siendo vendida en esos lugares?
seria la revolucion de la ciencia, entran mil wats y salen 2000w poder refregarle a todos los cientificos y fisicos eso que viven diciendo que no se puede generar energia de la nada.
metemos 220v en el aparato y del otro lado slae mas de lo que entra , lo realimentamos.
y nos desconectamos de la red.
energia gratis de por vida.
o..........acaso lo que hace es............engañar al medidor ? ups.........eso seria fraude..........pero dice ahi que esta permitido por las empresas (*)..........(no pongan cara de pescados, lean al final ) .
  (*) a un ladron no le gusta qu ele roben.


lo que si me parece increible es que se mandan a fabricar bien, con el gabinete y la presentacion..........lo que es tener capital y organizacion para estafar.....  

asi que , solo un consejo al final:

si abren la boca como pescados es posible que se traguen un anzuelo.
como alguien dijo : cuidado , esta lleno de garcas (ladrones, estafadores, etc)  la calle. 

ante cualquier duda (que es muy bueno dudar) pregunten aqui que es el foro de la sabiduria (estoy yo     ) 



PD: yo SI estoy con un proyecto casi terminado que si consumen o generan un trabajo de 2000 W solo consumiran real :
2  KW  .
lo vendere en unos 500 US si le sinteresa me mandan un MP 
PD: y de regalo les mando una bolsa de lombrices.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 16, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> PD: yo SI estoy con un proyecto casi terminado que si consumen o generan un trabajo de 2000 W solo consumiran real :
> 2  KW  .
> lo vendere en unos 500 US si le sinteresa me mandan un MP
> PD: y de regalo les mando una bolsa de lombrices.




jajajaja me encanto el final 
2  KW


----------



## Daniel.more (May 17, 2009)

Para las bombillas de ahorro,bien que pomian como ejemplo 2 contadores iguales,uno conectado a una bombilla normal y el otro conectado a una de ahorro....y se ve como uno va mas despacio que el otro...si un estafador de estos te quiere vender uno primero que te haga la prueva esta...eso si pon tu el circuito o te lo traen trucado.....saludos.


----------



## unleased! (May 17, 2009)

Lo único que conozco como "ahorrador" son los bancos de condensadores que se ponen en industrias o grandes establecimientos donde tienen un contador de energía activa y otro de energía reactiva.
Los condensadores hacen que se gaste menos reactiva (la reactiva es mucho mas cara que la activa). Para uso hogareño este método no es util ya que solo se dispone del contador de activa.


			
				Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> Para las bombillas de ahorro,bien que pomian como ejemplo 2 contadores iguales,uno conectado a una bombilla normal y el otro conectado a una de ahorro....y se ve como uno va mas despacio que el otro...si un estafador de estos te quiere vender uno primero que te haga la prueva esta...eso si pon tu el circuito o te lo traen trucado.....saludos.


Cierto, se ponían en los supermercados y en las grandes superficies. Aunque si bién es cierto que las bombillas económicas consumen mucho menos que las normales, a mi parecer los contadores se movían muy rápido para usar bombillas de apenas 60W. Pienso que algún truco había porque una bombilla normal de 60W en un contador hay que fijarse bién como avanza la ruedecita. Ahora imaginate la económica, tienes que estar por lo menos unos 30 segundos para verla avanzar 1mm, y en aquellos contadores corrían los Kw en relativamente poco tiempo.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2009)

es como poner una lampara de 60w con un medidor y un fluorescende de 40w  en otro....
son consumos distintos por que son cargas distintas.
como poner un reflector de cuarzo y uno de mercurio halogenado.

aqui en verdad se descubre una espiral en la cual todos son culpables: los pescados y los pescadores.
hay lamparas bajo consumo muy truchas (ver informe del INTI) 
http://www.inti.gov.ar/ambiente/inf-tec.pdf

pero para que haya alguien vendiendo porquerias baratas debe haber quienes se creen que "lo mas barato" sirve.

yo veo todos los dias a gente que parece no entender las cosas, y NO hacen nada para bajar su consumo, hay gente que solo mueve un pelo si cree que hace "una viveza".
no estoy hablando de nadie , de nadie y de mas nadie de este foro, es general, asi que no se lo tomen a mal.

hay gente que se tira de cabeza si ve que es una gran oferta, o que cree que sacara un provecho extra .....en verdad....a todos nos tienta.................yo incluido, pero aprendi a solo aprovechar las cosas que conozco en profundidad.

si viene el tecnico y te dice que tu refrigerador consume una barbaridad, que es tiempo de cambiarlo no le haras caso, por que funciona, enfria bien.
o si te dicen que compres lamparas bajo consumo BUENAS ........son caras.

pero si te aparece una oferta "por una semana" ahi aprovechan.
(ja.........por una semana por que luego de esa semana no encontras al vendedor ni con rastreo satelital) .

por eso, ya hay bastante información dando vueltas por ahi, si uno se toma un tiempito en analizar y sacar conclusiones llega a UNA CONCLUSION.
ahora si uno se deja llevar por la primitiva viveza y sus tentaciones quizas llegue a OTRA CONCLUSION.


----------



## metalweb (May 20, 2009)

Ok, gracias por los comentarios, y si la verdad tenia desconfianza por eso mejor pregunte antes de que me vieran la cara de wey.

Ahora, la verdad es que tengo un cafe internet, pero ahora es cuando comienza la temporada de lluvias por aca, y la tension electrica sufre muchas variaciones con la lluvia y el viento. 

hay algun dispositivo para regular la tension de todas las lineas de mi local, tengo dos hilos de 110v divididos en 2 lineas cada uno, y 15 equipos divididos en 3 de esas lineas y la cuarta para la iluminacion.

actualmente tengo reguladores individuales en cada equipo, pero creo que no es suficiente y me gustaria estar mas protegido.

no se si hago bien en lanzar la pregunta en el mismo post, si no, corrijanme y abro uno aparte, gracias.


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2009)

eso tenes que averiguarlo en casas de electricidad y/o computacion.
para ver que tipo de equipos hay disponibles comercialmente en tu tierra y si el costo te va.

saludos


----------



## metalweb (May 21, 2009)

Gracias por todo.

Saludos.


----------



## metalweb (May 21, 2009)

creo que esto es lo que necesito

http://www.industronic.com.mx/fichas-tecnicas/amcr_bifasicos.pdf

alguien sabe como se construye?


----------



## lorenz (Jul 16, 2009)

Me ha llegado información a cerca de un "mágico" dispositivo ahorrador de energía. Se trata de una firma Koreana llamada KESECO. Solo he podido leer a cerca de tal invento en su página web. Mi primera impresión ha sido de "mucho marketing". Las explicaciones técnicas a cerca del principio de funcionamiento son más bien vagas. Simplemente una caja mágica que se instala en 20 minutos (en paralelo! ?) y asegura de un 5 a un 10% de ahorro, según ellos.

Me gustaría conocer vuestras opiniones al respecto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 16, 2009)

En el mejor de los casos, es un corrector de factor de potencia disfrazado. 
Al corregir el FP disminuyen las perdidas en los cables de la instalación --> hay un ahorro de energía. Solamente que es *bajo* y el corrector tienen que estar "estrategicamente" puesto, no sirve en cualquier enchufe.

Como sea, se lo esta vendiendo con la misma estrategia que las maquinas de adelgazar en 1 semana. 
La explicación del principio de funcionamiento que da el fabricante ( http://www.keseco.com/ , en "Principle summary") debe haber empujado al suicidio a decenas de físicos coreanos


----------



## lorenz (Jul 16, 2009)

El símil de "adelgace 4 kilos en una semana sin esfuerzo y comiendo lo que quiera" también se me ha ocurrido a mi...

Como ingeniero, se de sobra cuán difícil es mejorar la eficiencia de una instalación como para tragar con una mejora del 10% instalando un simple dispositivo que carece de fundamento teórico alguno. Las pocas figuras que aparecen son ridículas... aunque quizá sirvan para embaucar a comerciales tan carentes de formación como ávidos negocio.

Saludos.


----------



## nasidomi (Nov 15, 2009)

Alguien ha probado alguno? tienen algo dentro o son un engaño?, los venden por internet y dicen que ahorran un tercio de consumo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

*! ! Cuidado, Attention, Vorsicht, 关心, Skrb ¡ ¡*

Este tema se trató por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/economizador-energia-electrica-2251/

Y como podrán ver termino cerrado cuando comenzó a arrimarse a algo ilegal o a una estafa.


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! ! Cuidado, Attention, Vorsicht, 关心, Skrb ¡ ¡*
> 
> Este tema se trató por aquí:
> 
> ...



le comento señor fogonazo que no se trata de ninguna estafa lo de los ahorradores de energia al contrario son buenos para el medio ambiente se trata de un circuito que regula el voltage ya que es muy fluctuante y se generan unos picos de voltaje que generan que el medidor te mida un consumo mayor y si fuese ilegal no se comercializaria libremente


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> le comento señor fogonazo que no se trata de ninguna estafa lo de los ahorradores de energia al contrario son buenos para el medio ambiente se trata de un circuito que regula el voltage ya que es muy fluctuante y se generan unos picos de voltaje que generan que el medidor te mida un consumo mayor y si fuese ilegal no se comercializaria libremente


 
prrffff....boommm ...gronchhh.....
(sonidos de la panza, el escape y otros) .

disculpa pero no digas incoherencias.
salvo que vendas estos aparatos .
un voltaje fluctuante se arregla con un ESTABILIZADOR.
por otro lado un voltaje fluctuante no genera un consumo mayor, genera que se te quemen lso aparatos.
no se de que tipo de tensiones estas hablando pero si queres mantener lo que dcis explicalo/demsotralo.


----------



## Dano (Ago 30, 2010)

Claaro, el ahorrador de consumo existe, se le denomina Interruptor cuando se lo utiliza correctamente puede hacer maravillas hasta el punto en que si se coloca en la entrada general de la casa y el mismo está en la posición "OFF" el consumo del mes será 0.

Realmente la tecnología es una cosa de locos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Lo único que podría "economizar" sería un simple condensador para mejorar el factor de potencia, pero:
- Debería de estar calculado para cada caso o se inteligente
- En las viviendas no hay contador de energía reactiva, así que da igual

Los contadores de disco hace años que ya no se "confunden" con la reactiva.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 30, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Claaro, el ahorrador de consumo existe, se le denomina Interruptor cuando se lo utiliza correctamente puede hacer maravillas hasta el punto en que si se coloca en la entrada general de la casa y el mismo está en la posición "OFF" el consumo del mes será 0.
> 
> Realmente la tecnología es una cosa de locos.



Es en efecto, la respuesta que siempre estuve buscando...

O en su defecto, comprar dispositivos de bajo consumo (luces, refrigeradores, etc) y evitar foquitos pilotos. Si una tv no se usa frecuentemente, desenchufela. Si un reproductor no se usa, tambien para afuera. La computadora, igual. Tambien desenchufar y/o desconectar es una tecnologia impresionante que puede ser mas efectiva que la opcion de Dano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 30, 2010)

Ultimamente desde que aparecio la Teletienda aparecen cacharron milagrosos que te permiten matar cucarachas a distancia por telequinesia, ahorradores de energia hiperbólica rasurada pasando por las megatiricas de obertura de narices.

Despues de sacarme la carrera de electricdad y electronica veo mi ignorancia de esas ciecias que proclaman sistemas de auras energéticas recombinadas con explicaciones del tipo:
quizas, puede, de alguna forma, previenen, ayudan... (como algunos productoas alimenticios enriquecidos)

Todo terminos poco claros, vagos o pelegrinos.

Por que mi mentalidad de tecnico no me permite enter nada, cabezoneria..


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Además las explicaciones "técnicas" son de lo mas pintorescas, del tipo:
_las corrientes reactivas que pasan varias veces por su contador_
Ahora están dando la brasa en la radio con "masical" que es la pera limonera; con dos imanes se quita la cal del agua y se quita la que está pegada a las tuberías, pero no es que tenga un desagüe por el que salga la cal, se ve que se desintegra o se fisionan los átomos de cal y se convierten en partículas de agua pura o algo así. De regalo te dan otro "masical" y un "pogüersaiva" que ahorra la "lus". Es muy barato; 99€ mas envío y lo puedes devolver. Negocio redondo porque esa porquerías no costarán mas de 5€ y seguro que en portes te cobran 20€ así si lo devuelves siguen ganando.

Yo de imanes y aguas se poco, pero no entiendo por qué se "amaestra" la cal o se desintegra si pones los imanes en una tubería de hierro. Si alguien me lo explica, igual hasta lo entiendo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> le comento señor fogonazo que no se trata de ninguna estafa lo de los ahorradores de energia .....


¿ Leíste el post al que estoy haciendo referencia ?

Comienza con este comentario



> Quisiera aportar con un link ........
> *
> Enlace con contenido ilegal*
> 
> Bye



Si comienza de esta forma como te imaginas que continuó.

El problema de este tipo de post es que algunas personas se entusiasman y comienzan a derivar hacia algo ilegal.



tiopepe123 dijo:


> Ultimamente desde que aparecio la Teletienda aparecen cacharron milagrosos que te permiten matar cucarachas a distancia por telequinesia, ahorradores de energia hiperbólica rasurada pasando por las megatiricas de obertura de narices.....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2010)

yo evito usar la palabra " ilegal "
me disgusta mucho que las grandes empresas armen todo para que el robarme ellas a mi sea legal.
pero la inversa no.

:enfadado:


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

No es ilegal porque lo venden. También venden cosas para adelgazar en las farmacias cuando lo único que adelgaza es comer menos de lo que se gasta.

La publicidad dice algo así como "puede que ahorre hasta un 15%" y puede que no también.


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 30, 2010)

bueno entonces casi me engañan con los ahorradores,ya que soy una persona con un pensamiento futurista y pense que era posible de todos modos seguire investigando sobre el tema ya que me entere de que si existe dicho aparato y si no me meto con el medidor y no conecto nada a la entrada del medidor pero si conecto algo despues del medidor no puede ser un fraude.y disculpen por el peo jajajaja
saludos



fernandob dijo:


> prrffff....boommm ...gronchhh.....
> (sonidos de la panza, el escape y otros) .
> 
> disculpa pero no digas incoherencias.
> ...



potencia es igual a voltage por corriente
esto si es una incuherencia verdad alcolico jajaja


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2010)

obvio que P= v*i ....en verdad * cos fi .

descubriste la rueda 
pero a lo que me referia (y lo sabes) es que fluctuaciones en la tension (sobretensiones) haran que se quemen los aparatos y generaran un aumento de consumo infimo.
cuanto tiempo al dia esta tu linea de alimentacion con sobretension ???  y cuan grande esesa sobretension.

ademas de eso fijate que estamos habando una y otra vez de SOBRETENSION y como dije para eso hay estabilizadores.

POR OTRO LADO los capacitores corrigen el cos fi , pero en lso medidores hogareños esto no es posible medirlo , en argentina no se puede, vienen a medirlo a mano y te mandan una carta avisandote que tienes el cos fi mal, si no lo arreglas al bimestre siguiente viene un recargo que es un porcentaje de el consumo .

aca NO se puede hablar de engañara al medidor.
y si uno quiere ahorrar consumo , pues ya lo explicaron.


----------



## Felix Juan (Ago 30, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo de imanes y aguas se poco, pero no entiendo por qué se "amaestra" la cal o se desintegra si pones los imanes en una tubería de hierro. Si alguien me lo explica, igual hasta lo entiendo.


 
Te puedo contar que en una ocasión tuvimos en casa una de esas duchas magnéticas (mi tía picó en un teletienda o parecido). Lo curioso es que funcionaba, se notaba que el agua tenía menos cal. Porsupuestísimo, la desmónté. ¡No podía consentir esta certificación de hechos sin una expllicación científica más plausible que la de teletienda!

Efectivamente la ducha tenía un par de imanes redondos, parecidos al de los altavoces, por los cuales pasaba el agua, y que se estaban llenando de una costra negra más o menos fácil de arrancar. Llegué a la conclusión que la cal del agua debía ir de alguna manera asociada al hierro y por eso se pegaba al imán. En uno de los desmóntes se me cayó, se rompieron los imanes (debían tener una posición concreta) y ya no volvió a funcionar.

De lo que estoy seguro es que si pones un sistema similar en el tubo de agua al final el tubo se obtura y es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

Si quieres algo más científico sobre el tema hay que recurrir a este tipo de aparatos: http://www.aquasonic.es/ Pero son bastante más caros que lo que se vende en teletienda.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2010)

Entonces lo que hará será un tapón al lado del contador, y tendrás menos presión, no mas como dice el anuncio. Los descalcificadores tienen un desagüe y los imanes no.
De todos modos me parece muy subjetivo el "ya no me pica la ducha", vivo en Alicante que hay cal a lo bestia y nunca me ha picado, tampoco he puesto ningún antical en la lavadora y tiene 14 años y cero averías por la cal, se rompió el condensador de arranque pero eso no es nada de la cal.
Los anuncios de la teletienda son la cuadratura del círculo; el agua lleva menos cal y no se acumula, incluso se limpian las cañerías. ¿Se volatiliza entonces?
De todos modos lo leeré a ver si me entero de algo que no sepa.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 31, 2010)

Que yo sepa, la cal no es ferromagnética.
La unica forma eficiente de atrapar la cal es por electrólisis. Pero no soy quimico para saber que tan factible es.


----------



## Felix Juan (Ago 31, 2010)

Yo tampoco estoy muy seguro de por qué se formaba esa costra calcárea negruzca. Lo que sí se es que era un producto típico de teletienda. Es decir, tenía un funcionamiento espectacular al principio pero se acaba pronto (se notaba mucho la diferencia entre cuando le limpiaba la costra o llevaba un tiempo funcionando).

Esto si lo puedo asegurar: recientemente he tenido la ocasión de hablar con un técnico en agua. Él me explicaba que las manchas de cal que vemos en lavabos y duchas no vienen por la cal del agua fría. Son precipitaciones que se forman al calentarla. Es decir, el agua potable se estabiliza para que no deje sales minerales "por ahí", aunque tenga mucha cal. En caso contrario se irían taponando los tubos y sería un verdadero problema. Pero cuando llega al calentador de nuestras casas se producen contrastes de temperatura muy fuertes que hacen que la cal "precipite" y se "desligue" del agua formando manchas y otros problemas. Él me invitaba a hacer una prueba, si podía. Durante un tiempo en un lavabo o fregadero cortas el agua caliente y te das cuenta de que ya no se forman manchas de cal. Curios curioso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2010)

Ummmm , lo de la cal argumentan que polarizando no se "cristaliza" , eso podría ser.

En cuanto a ahorradores , los viejos medidores de disco "fallaban" con transitorios importantes , inclusive una soldadora eléctrica conectada los detenía y soldando hacía retroceder a los medidores que todavía no tenían implementado el mecanismo antiretroceso.

Pero los medidores han evolucionado .

Ahora voy entendiendo un post que querían hacer andar una lámpara dicroica en serie con un capacitor y directo a los 220 ¿Todo reactiva? 

Saludos !



Felix Juan dijo:


> Pero cuando llega al calentador de nuestras casas se producen contrastes de temperatura muy fuertes que hacen que la cal "precipite" y se "desligue" del agua formando manchas y otros problemas.


 
El tema es que la mayoría de las sales aumenta la disolución con la temperatura, lo que quiere decir es que mas la caliento , mas sal puede contener. Enfrio el agua , la solución se satura , luego se sobresatura y precipita la sal.

Pero el calcio y el magnesio funcionan exactamente al revés , cuando la caliento disminuye el indice de solubilidad y precipita , pero en vez de quedar como cristales sueltos y correr , tiene la mala costumbre de "amucharse" y forma costras.

Saludos !


----------



## Felix Juan (Ago 31, 2010)

¡Jo Dosme, estás hecho un hidro-erudito!


----------



## Dano (Ago 31, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora voy entendiendo un post que querían hacer andar una lámpara dicroica en serie con un capacitor y directo a los 220 ¿Todo reactiva?



Eso sería todo un espectáculo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2010)

Al menos en España hace años que cambiaron los contadores de disco por otros también de disco pero que no se vuelven locos con las inductivas. Me han contado anécdotas de que para no pagar ponían un motor en vacío y el contador descontaba.
Si pones un condensador a una lámpara, no será todo reativo, si la lámpara de de 40W al menos tendrás 40W de activa, los saques de donde quieras. Y la corriente srá tremenda si la lámpara es de digamos 12V.


----------



## Dano (Sep 1, 2010)

Eso de que un contador iba para atras es puro cuento (suponiendo que el contador no tuviera traba de reversa), se podría hacer frenar el contador con un pico de reactiva, pero que ande para atrás de forma "continua" es imposible, si uno hace un triángulo de potencia la única manera es tener potencia negativa (es estar aportando energía a la red)


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 1, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Eso de que un contador iba para atras es puro cuento (suponiendo que el contador no tuviera traba de reversa), se podría hacer frenar el contador con un pico de reactiva, pero que ande para atrás de forma "continua" es imposible, si uno hace un triángulo de potencia la única manera es tener potencia negativa (es estar aportando energía a la red)



Quiza si sea posible engañar con eso... Pero me guardo el secreto. Todo lo demas son mitos arguenderos de vecindad. Energia consumida, energia medida. Este tema se acerca peligrosamente a la idea de la maquina de movimiento perpetuo, y ojala pronto le den su tableada.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

en efecto antimundo la cal no es ferromagnetica, sino el sistema no serviria, de hecho es diamagnetica.
Y el sistema lo que hace es evitar que la cal se pegue en las cañerias y se va liberando en pequeñas cantidades por el agua, pero no hace milagros. (aunque de verdad evita que se tapen las cañerias)
REspecto a los ahorradores de energia, que aca no conozcamos uno no significa que no existan. De todos modos continua tu busqueda SIN CAER EN LO ILEGAL. Recordemos que en la ciencia jamaz esta dicha la ultima palabra.
Saludos afectuosos a todos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Quiza si sea posible engañar con eso... Pero me guardo el secreto. Todo lo demas son mitos arguenderos de vecindad. Energia consumida, energia medida. Este tema se acerca peligrosamente a la idea de la maquina de movimiento perpetuo, y ojala pronto le den su tableada.



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Yo había comentado algo casi idéntico y lo eliminé, justamente para no dar ideas


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2010)

ni ideas ni no ideas.
uno agarra un medidor viejo , o se lo compra y se pone a hacer pruebas.

y listo.

"sin tocar el medidor" no hay forma asi a lo aficinado o a lo "adivinador".

tocando el medidor hay muchas formas y eso no hace falta que lo diga o que no lo diga , es asi.
ni siquiera electronica hace falta.

no se preocupen y no pierdan tiempo, yo no respondere nada por MP y si alguien quiere iniciar algo serio lso moderadores lo eliminaran, .

asi que este tema es mas "cajita con arena para jugar" 
o para cerrar.


----------



## Dano (Sep 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ni ideas ni no ideas.
> uno agarra un medidor viejo , o se lo compra y se pone a hacer pruebas.
> 
> y listo.
> ...




Cualquiera que haya o esté estudiando electrónica/electricidad siempre se hace esa pregunta y las respuestas posibles, va en cada uno llevarlas a la práctica.

Hace bastante hubo un tema así pero era muy ilegal (en realidad no era ilegal, pero muchos lo llevaban a la práctica al parecer y no quedaba muy "lindo") , hay maneras de safarla sin tocar el medidor nada de reactiva/activa/aparente ni sueños inútiles, solo simple física eléctrica, si mal no recuerdo en ese temá nombré como hacerlo..., como dice el dicho "es mejor no avivar giles".

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

jajaj creo que aca todos sabemos como hacerlo pero nadie suelta nada jaaj en definitiva si quieren aprender a hacer esas cosas aca no es el lugar..... 
saludos nos vemos en moderacion


----------



## Felix Juan (Sep 4, 2010)

¡¡¡Cómo me hubiera gustado estar mirando el foro justo entre las XXXXXXX de fernandob y el mensaje de fogonazo!!! ¿Hay algo más dulce que el sabor de lo prohibido?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

aca te lo pongo, era en verdad una foto prohibida de un conocido de el foro que al final lo hizo.........pero le costo en su personalidad:


----------



## Dano (Sep 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> aca te lo pongo, era en verdad una foto prohibida de un conocido de el foro que al final lo hizo.........pero le costo en su personalidad:



Dos preguntas:
¿A qué te referís con "le costó en su personalidad"?
¿La foto era  de alguna jabalina y esas cosas? o es otro método?


----------



## unleased! (Sep 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Eso de que un contador iba para atras es puro cuento (suponiendo que el contador no tuviera traba de reversa), se podría hacer frenar el contador con un pico de reactiva, pero que ande para atrás de forma "continua" es imposible, si uno hace un triángulo de potencia la única manera es tener potencia negativa (es estar aportando energía a la red)


Conecta una bateria de condensadores subiendo el coseno de fi por encima de 1 y estarás aportando energia a la red (energia reactiva, no activa, pero aportas).

Generando reactiva no puedes engañar un contador de activa porque simplemente ni se inmuta, solo obtienes resultados en contadores de reactiva que va mas lento o incluso puedes hacer que pare sin mucha complicación.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 5, 2010)

coseno de fi sobre 1??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
habra que redefinir la funcion coseno!!
-1<cos x<1
no digo que no se pueda pero en estos temas hay que tener cuidado para que lo que digamos parezca real


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 5, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> Conecta una bateria de condensadores subiendo el coseno de fi por encima de 1 y estarás aportando energia a la red (energia reactiva, no activa, pero aportas).


 El coseno de fi es siempre menor o igual 1, mas precisamente: -1 <= cosfi <= 1 , cualquiera sea la magnitud de la componente reactiva o su signo.

Cuando la transferencia de energía es de la línea a la carga (lo acostumbrado) el cosenofi es positivo, y cuando es al revés (si tuviéramos un generador conectado a línea) es negativo.



> Generando reactiva no puedes engañar un contador de activa porque simplemente ni se inmuta, solo obtienes resultados en contadores de reactiva que va mas lento o incluso puedes hacer que pare sin mucha complicación.


Tanto esto como lo que dice Dano 


> Iniciado por *Dano*
> 
> Eso de que un contador iba para atras es puro cuento (suponiendo que el contador no tuviera traba de reversa), se podría hacer frenar el contador con un pico de reactiva, pero que ande para atrás de forma "continua" es imposible, si uno hace un triángulo de potencia la única manera es tener potencia negativa (es estar aportando energía a la red)​


no es correcto en los medidores electromecánicos antiguos, que son los que originaron el método.

El clásico medidor de energía es el "contador Ferraris". Que no es mas que un ingenioso motor inducción que dentro de un cierto rango, su velocidad es proporcional a la potencia activa. Incluso hay que ponerles una compensación extra porque si no girarían sin corriente (solo excitando la bobina voltimétrica).

Que es lo que pasa entonces? 
Que como se los calibra precisamente para que el error sea mínimo dentro del rango "normal" de desfasajes (cosfi de 0.7 a 1), cuando se está fuera de ese rango o hay distorsión armónica el error es cada vez mas grande.
Y el efecto que se aprovechaba era que con cargas capacitivas grandes, marcaba "de menos", se paraba o giraba en sentido contrario.

La primer medida contra esto fue un bloqueo mecánico para que gire en un solo sentido.
Y por supuesto, con los medidores nuevos esto ya no corre...


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 5, 2010)

Buenas!

Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro y me es todo un orgullo estar en el

Creo que lo que el usuario creador del tema quiere es referirse a unos aparatos llamados "eliminadores de standby" (que si los venden)

http://ecolosfera.com/eliminadores-modo-stand-by-ahorro-energia-pequenas-dosis/

Lo que yo entendi sobre estos equipos, es que cuando detectan el modo stand by de un equipo, lo desconectan y cuando uno los prende devuelta (nose como) detectan el alza de consumo y lo vuelven a reconectar.

A estos "vampiros" (asi los denominan) son equipos que quedan en stand by funcionando y (entre todos juntos) logran un lindo porcentaje de la factura electrica.

saludos 

NarXEh

editado: aca otro link sobre el tema http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/articulo.php?IdArticulo=218


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

lo que venden en mercadolibre y otros lugares no es eso, ya que solo se conectan a la red.
no a cada equipo en particular.
es por eso que son un verso.

este artilugio que mencionas supongo que si, hace lo que dice, aunque el ahorro debe ser minimo ya que un equipo en stand by consume casi nada.

puede verse interesante como PROTECCION ya que si lo conectas a una ZAPATILLA en la cual tenes toda la aparateria audio- video de tu casa y lo calibras para que desconecte todo cuando no esta en uso .
pues , ahi ahorras un poquito pero como dije proteges tus equipos .

hay que tener en cuenta que tambien hay aparatos que uno no apaga por algun motivo (desprogramacion de el reloj, borrado de la memoria, o que el abuelo necesita el pulmotor siempre conectado) .

saludos

hay que buscar un gas que afecte al aluminio (creo que de eso esta hecho el disco) pero no lo oscurezca (para que de afuera no se note) , la idea es frenar el disco por oxidacion "supuestamente natural" , al usar un gas o humo o vapor no hay que abrir o violar sellos .
asi que :
ver de que estan hechas las piezas moviles y ejes de el medidor.
como se las puede afectar depositandoles algo o generando sales o algo asi que aumente su spesor o las oxide.

listo.
pateado el tema a los quimicos ....


----------



## Dano (Sep 5, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Que es lo que pasa entonces?
> Que como se los calibra precisamente para que el error sea mínimo dentro del rango "normal" de desfasajes (cosfi de 0.7 a 1), cuando se está fuera de ese rango o hay distorsión armónica el error es cada vez mas grande.
> Y el efecto que se aprovechaba era que con cargas capacitivas grandes, marcaba "de menos", se paraba o giraba en sentido contrario.
> 
> ...




Realmente interesante no conocía ese error de los medidores, pero tiene lógica lo que decis, asi que me informaré en el tema a ver que encuentro de "Ferraris".

Saludos

PD: El cloro no ataca el aluminio?

Agrego: Los medidores actuales de aca usan dos amperímetros alguien tiene idea de por qué?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

si, seria interesante un despiece de uno estandard, de lso mecanicos clasicos , y de la teoria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si, seria interesante un despiece de uno estandard, de lso mecanicos clasicos , y de la teoria.


Algo de información:

*Fuente*


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

gracias fogonazo, ahora comprendo por que ese ferraris no hizo una pelicula .

estoy seguro que a alejandro le debe gustar ese tema.
para mi , como no tiene fotos pero si formulas


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> .....estoy seguro que a alejandro le debe gustar ese tema.
> para mi , *como no tiene fotos* pero si formulas



Bueno, no es como para que te pongas así, esto es para vos (Ferraris *NO*, Ferrari *SI*)




​


----------



## Dano (Sep 5, 2010)

Ahí tienen un Galileo Ferraris 



Fuera de joda está interesante el PDF algunas fórmulas no las había pensado.


Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 5, 2010)

Mi detector especializado al abrir este hilo... lo unico que hizo fue marcar de manera rotunda... COYOTAZOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

si, se pone gris aunque el auto sea rojo.
un auto asi suele venir acompañado de nenas de locura.
no solos ni con un viejo barbudo .


----------



## Dano (Sep 5, 2010)

Luego de leer las 70 hojas (espero no haber salteado ninguna) que subió Fogo, todas las pruebas que realizaron el FP mínimo fue de 0.7, me hubiera gustado que lo hicieran con un FP menor pero bueno.

El error que presentan los medidores con un FP de 0.7 es menor a 3% generando unos armónicos notables, esperaba un mayor cambio.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

en ralidad muchas pruebas uno mismo las puede hacer en casa.

cual es el inconveniente de apagar todo y dejar en el enchufe un capacitor de 20 uF o 40 o lo que tengas .

y ir a mirar el medidor ????

ninguno.


----------



## Dano (Sep 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> en ralidad muchas pruebas uno mismo las puede hacer en casa.
> 
> cual es el inconveniente de apagar todo y dejar en el enchufe un capacitor de 20 uF o 40 o lo que tengas .
> 
> ...




Pero el resultado de esa prueba está dicho o casi dicho. suponiendo que el capacitor es ideal (desfasa 90º), lo que mide el watimetro es potencia real osea V*I*cos fi, el coseno de 90 es 0, cualquier número multiplicado por 0 da 0.
Igual con eso simplemente no logramos nada, solo decir que por la linea principal de la casa estan pasando 3A y que el medidor no los puede ver, pero con reactiva no hacemos nada 

Se podría agregar agregar una carga activa (lámpara) e ir variando el capacitor en distintas capacidades, a ver si de esa manera cuando el FP es muy bajo talvez pase lo que dice Eduardo (pero debe ser en un medidor de época).

 Estudiar en como se ve afectado un medidor cuando la señal deja de ser sinusoidal es muy interesante, ahí es donde todo se pone divertido con Series de Fourier y análisis de armónicos, que es justamente lo que hizo esta gente del pdf, lo veo un poco complicado para hacer las pruebas a nivel mas amateur o aficionado pero talvez alguien se le prenda una lamparita, yo mientras los leo.

Saludos


----------



## jmcu (Sep 23, 2010)

Para Dano.
Las dos bobinas amperometricas son por si quieren invertir el neutro y fase de la entrada del medidor, podes sacarle solo la mitad de energia al mismo. Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2011)

Encontre un "despiece" del ahorrador.

http://halondisparado.com/?p=3680


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Encontre un "despiece" del ahorrador.
> 
> http://halondisparado.com/?p=3680



La palabra "Timo" se queda corta!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2011)

esta lleno de timadores, que ni siquiera te dan una placa electronica para que chupes (como un chupetin) .
hay quienes te curan enfermedades, o que te aseguran un asiento en el cielo, hay quienes necesitan como chupete :


otros compran pañuelitos que les llevan al cielo con cada moco , o la tacita de el futuro o el palillo de la salvacion o el rollito de papel higienico que les limpiara las cagadas que se mandaron :
aca hay una empresa que se dedica a vender eso :

luego tenes a la gente que esta GORDA pero no quieren escuchar al Dr. por que ese señor es malo y les da cosas dificiles.
para ellos tambien esta al salvacion y hay gente buena que fabrica souvenirs que les permitiran bajar de peso sin ningun esfuerzo.

(gordo y encima ..........) 


asi que como ven .........esta el que da y el que pide.



PD: la pagina que puso eduardo esta para pasearse por ella un rato, no solo lo de el ahorrador que ya predeciamos, pero como gremio raton no fuimos capaces de comprar uno para despachurrarlo y mostrarlo como hizo halondisparando el cual seguro estudio una carrera mas rentable :
http://halondisparado.com/?cat=10


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 18, 2011)

Excelente... pero creo que mas culpa tienen aquellos que compran sin antes informarse. Si no hay demanda, no hay oferta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2011)

No tiene ningún transistor o triac , algunos si funcionaban descargando un capacitor y generando disturbios armónicos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola a todos!!!

Creo que en todos los países se están vendiendo estas "maravillas tecnológicas".
Y no nos podemos engañar entre nosotros mismos: es imposible que un componente conectado en paralelo a la red eléctrica de la casa, ¡¡¡ahorre energía!!!

Tendría que tener una batería nuclear con energía prácticamente ilimitada que suministrara parte de la energía que demanda el hogar. Y si esto fuera así, ¿cómo se sincroniza con la fase?

Ya sabemos para ahorrar energía dentro del hogar, la solución no es la corrección del Factor de Potencia. Ya se dijo que el medidor registra sólo la potencia activa.

Así que este artefacto conocido como "ahorrador de energía" es ilegal porque según su nombre, no respeta la ley o principio de conservación de la energía.

Quería comentar antes que cierren el tema.

PD: esta nueva religión tiene sus páginas en internet con ilustraciones, videos y más (sin ofender a nadie, cada uno es libre de creer lo que desee):
http://www.homelightingiluminacion.com.mx/ahorrador.html
http://www.ahorradorenergetico.com/product.php?id_product=14
http://www.ahorradorenergetico.com/

Acá intentan "pasar gato por liebre" midiendo la intensidad de corriente: 



Sabemos que la corriente alterna tiene magnitud y ángulo (fase) y que el amperímetro sólo mide la magnitud. Por lo tanto este "ahorrador" lo único que logra, es desfasar la corriente, a cambio de que disminuya la magnitud y engañan al consumidor desinformado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> , *algunos si funcionaban* descargando un capacitor y *generando disturbios* .


 
una placa quilombera se podria decir, no ???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 21, 2011)

Se me huele más a una placa piquetera Fernando


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 21, 2011)

jajajaja... uno de esos dispositivos que armas para ver "que podria pasar"


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2011)

¿Y como baja la factura si no tengo contador de reactiva?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2011)

Un amigo tiene una soldadora eléctrica del año de Matusalén , bobinada en aluminio con dos capas de algodón. De esas enooooooooooooormes , tipo 250 Amperes

Cuantro más suelda , menos paga de luz !


----------



## Dano (Sep 11, 2011)

Hace unas semanas que vengo estudiando sobre el tema, pero hablando cosas serias, no esas cájas mágicas que solo sirven para hacer caer tontos...

Casualmente en la página que presentas, (muy interesante) tiene resumido lo que vengo concluyendo en éste tiempo, por si les interesa http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/articulo.php?IdArticulo=245

Para que todo éste tema no termine en moderación intentémonos mantener en una discución limpia, asi que todos los que quieren que su medidor funcione lento lo deben concluir, no empiecen a preguntar porque es 100% que termine mal todo.


----------



## luchoelectronica (Sep 20, 2011)

Pensar que hay personas que tienen capacidades como para desarrollar este tipo de aparatos(los que efectivamente funcionen  ), si se usara todo ese potencial para otro tipo de cosas...

el problema de esta sociedad es que hay que ser mas vivo que el otro, sino sos un boludo... es una lastima porque la argentina esta lleno de personas muy capaces.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

Todo entra en la misma bolsa, las pastillas para adelgazar, los alimentos dieteticos, los cigarrillos que sirven para dejar de fumar, los ahorradores de luz, los decodificadores de TV, etc etc...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> Todo entra en la misma bolsa, las pastillas para adelgazar, los alimentos dieteticos, los cigarrillos que sirven para dejar de fumar, los ahorradores de luz, los decodificadores de TV, etc etc...


 

el decir que estoy enamorado de vos mietras solo me interesa tu dinero ??

el postularse para presidenta/e solo para ROBAR  y cagar a millones de personas ????


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ... el postularse para presidenta/e solo para ROBAR  y cagar a millones de personas ????



Si te referis a tiempos pasados, lo acepto. Si te referis al actual tristemente va en contra de mis principios. Pero para que meterse hablar de politica....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2011)

no comprendo eso de que va tristemente en contra de tus principios... 

y yo no hablo de ninguno ..........y de todos.
no doy nombres por que se que cada uno ve distinto .


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no comprendo eso de que va tristemente en contra de tus principios... .



me refiero a que no opino sobre lo actual, al gobierno actual, ya que aparte de mis pensamientos y condición politica pienso y creo que es asi lo que digo, que el pais esta así por todos lo que pasaron no solamente por el sillon de rivadavia, sino por todos los que alguna vez ocuparon un alto cargo y afectaron y ensuciaron al pais. Y para que el pais vuelva a ser lo que era, algo imposible pero la esperanza es lo que se pierde ultimo, va a llevar decadas, no se lo puede hacer en 4, 8, o 16 años de gobierno.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2011)

te voy a contar unascosas que aprendi, de observar y analizar, son bastante genericas, cada uno vera donde las mete.


1 -- si vos tenes un bosque lleno de pinos y queres plantar arroz , entonces tenes que eliminar a los pinos .
es triste pero es asi .

2 -- quien mas daño le hace a un medico es otro medico 
quien mas daño le hace a un policia es otro policia.
y asi con todo 
me refiero a que un xxxx corrupto "ensucia" y crea desconfianza en todo ese gremio 

3 -- una vez fui a un organismo del estado, no recuerdo para que , atendian al publico , y me di cienta de algo:
es muy dificil no terminar mal , odiando a la gente , tirandose a la corrupcion , al lado del mal.
podes ser un buen tipo , que tenes buena sintenciones y vas a trabajar a donde se dan las jubilaciones y luego de un tiempo que tratas de hacer las cosas bien , pero ves que hay viejas que van con engaños y mentiras para sacar ventaja , para ver si les das lo que buscan con engaños.,, gente de mierda total .
ç
podes poner un comedoir para niños y gente humilde que no puede comprar comida y luego veras como hay (no poca ) gente que va a comer ahi pero SI SE PUEDE PAGAR SU COMIDA, lo hacen de vivos, de atorrantes, incluso podras ver que a pesar de tu noble trabajo inluso hay gente que te roba .

se que no es toda, pero esas cosa s te tiran para abajo,y a eso apunto cuando puse el punto 1 .


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

tenes muchisima razón fernando, SOMOS ARGENTINOS y me siento orgulloso, lo unico que me agarra mucha tristeza cuando escucho o veo en alguna pelicula vieja, aquel tiempo en el que uno podia dejar el porton abierto, dormir con la puerta de entrada abierta, en los dias de fiestas armar la mesa con los vecinos de la cuadra y muchas cosas más que no las viví pero igual las añoro


----------



## bondadoso (Nov 4, 2011)

yo solo quiero contarles mi experiencia,
compre uno de estos ahorradores lo desarme y efectivamente se trata de un corrector de factor de potencia pasivo, que incluye un capacitor(de polyester o ceramico),varistor: para proteger el capacitor de altos voltajes una resistencia y un fusible.
les menciono que bajó el consumo en un 20 % y ya han pasado tres facturas con el mismo resultado.
mi medidor es del tipo mecanico( de esos de disco) y vivo en mexico.
por si alguien desea hacerce uno les paso el diagrama comentandoles que el valor del capacitor lo borraron(presisamente pa que nadie lo copie) pero buscando encontre una formula,
me ha sido dificil encontrarla pues en ningun lado encuentro como calcular el capacitor.
Qc= potencia de la carga
Vn=voltaje nominal
Icn=intensidad de la carga nominal
f=frecuencia de la fase en hz.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2011)

Si, eso es evidente. Pero como no saben que factor de potencia tienes en tu casa pues igual aciertan o no.


----------



## bondadoso (Nov 4, 2011)

presisamente por eso quiero saber con que formula calulo el valor del capacitor.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2011)

No la puedes saber porque no sabes que potencia reactiva consumes y no puedes saber la que consumes porque a cada momento es diferente.
La fórmula de corrección de factor de potencia para instalaciones monofásicas es: (si no me falla la memoria)
[LATEX]C=P \frac{tan(\varphi)-tan(\varphi ')}{\omega  V^2}[/LATEX]
Donde 
ω= pulsación = 2·Π·f
V= Tensión de alimentación
P=Potencia activa de la instación
φ=ángulo de desfase de la instalación
φ'=ángulo de desfase deseado

Como no sabes (ni puedes saber porque cambia a cada momento) P, ni φ está "un poco" complicado calcular nada.
Si te pasas de condensador la lías; no está permitido tener conectadas a la red instalaciones capacitivas ni resonantes. (Al menos en España, en el resto del mundo seguramente tampoco)
Por otro lado en España NUNCA hay contador de reactiva en suministros monofásicos, así que la compañía solo cobra la activa y en principio te da igual que reactiva consumas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2011)

pero eso es una pavada tremenda.

a ver, a  bondadoso: que forma tenia ese capacitor ?? 
por que seguro es en una placa de el tamaño de lso que conocemso de 1 uF * 400 v y eso no sirve ni para limpiarse los mocos.

un tubo fluorescente requiere entre 4 a 10 uF y son C tubilares .

LUEGO, un medidor mecanico no se da cuenta si lo has corregido o no , no llee diferencia.

te ponen esa placa por si lo abres, pero da lo mismo poner un calco con el culo de el hijo de homero simpson o una tarjetita de la virgen de los inocentes,.
da igual.


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola:

Que bien que lo has abierto, así demuestras a mucha gente que el invento no sirve.....

Para encontrar el valor del condensador se puede usar el tester. Debes desoldar al menos una patita.

Sino, te recomiendo uses el mismo procedimiento que hay para encontrar el valor de una indutancia. Esto es, conectando en serie con una resistencia (de valor conocido) y medir las caidas de tensión y la corriente.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/metodo-practico-encontrar-inductancia-bobina-21122/


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2011)

a ver , si es un capacitor de los de este tipo ya por el tamaño sabemos , no van a ser de 50 v , nop ?? , 
asi que 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





asi que , mas de 2,2 uF creo que no hay .

y si es de lso tubulares 




cual es el mas grande ?? creo que 44 uF 

y luego de todo este analisis.

baja el consumo en $$$$$ si tenemso un medidor comun poner un C.

NO

asi que ..............que mas da ??? 

y si alguien em dice que si sirve por que bla bla bla... de que sirve saber que valor esta en ese aparatito comercial ?? si en realidad la cosa depende de las cargas con bajo cos fi que uno tiene en la casa.


desde donde se lo mire es mas util ir a comprar un helado que comprar ese aparato .


----------



## maezca (Nov 10, 2011)

Estube leyendo el tema y me gusto 

Con respecto a esos ahorradores que venden en mercado libre (los que ustedes estan tratando) cosegui este post de taringa, de un hombre que lo deasarmo: http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/9...-energia-electrica-en-medidores_-truchos.html 

aca se ve una imagen de su circuito: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




como ustedes ya afirmaron es totalmente falso


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 10, 2011)

Buenas!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un amigo tiene una soldadora eléctrica del año de Matusalén , bobinada en aluminio con dos capas de algodón. De esas enooooooooooooormes , tipo 250 Amperes
> 
> Cuantro más suelda , menos paga de luz !



Puedes mencionar mas detalles sobre eso DOSMETROS ? suena interesante 

parece que la unica solucion es desconectar fisicamente los aparatos y modificarle la resistencia los leds pilotos por unos que consuman menos corriente 

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuertes transitorios en la línea de alimentación pueden confundir al disco del medidor


----------

